# Looking for a junk RS-3 for parts



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

I am looking for a junk Aristo-Craft RS-3 that I can use for parts. It does NOT need to run. 

David

[email protected]


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

*RE: Looking for a chunk RS-3 for parts*

chunk 

Correction: junk (I don't know how "chunk" got there)


----------

